# Require Advice Regarding 2TB Hard Drive.



## gautam_dey66 (Oct 19, 2013)

Guys, I Want A 2tb hard drive. My basic condition, it has to be reliable and durable. It doesn't matter whether it is internal or external but it has to be durable. I don't want my hard drive to die after a year or 16 months of usage. As I've read so many reviews of different users that their hard drive died after sometime of usage, I don't want that happening to me.
Please advice which one to buy and please provide a link of it if you can?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

Whats your budget ??


----------



## Renny (Oct 19, 2013)

Higher the capacity, higher the failure rate.
Stick to 1TB HDDs, be safe rather than sorry.


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Oct 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Whats your budget ??



About 7K...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

^^ Get one 1 TB WD Blue Edition. It would cost you around 4.3-4.5K, save some money while using 1 TB and then buy the same drive again.


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Oct 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Get one 1 TB WD Blue Edition. It would cost you around 4.3-4.5K, save some money while using 1 TB and then buy the same drive again.



If those 2tb hd are unreliable how come manufacturers are creating 3tb & 4tb hd? As u said, those will have a high chance of failure. How manufacturers will over come this problem?
And I Really don't wanna spend 9k. Just want a single hard drive within my budget.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

gautam_dey66 said:


> If those 2tb hd are unreliable how come manufacturers are creating 3tb & 4tb hd? As u said, those will have a high chance of failure. How manufacturers will over come this problem?
> And I Really don't wanna spend 9k. Just want a single hard drive within my budget.



Do you really think that they give rat's a$$ about your data ?? They are in here for business, they give you warranty for 2 years and then after 3 years HDD fails and you have to buy a new HDD which is good for them. Well I am suggesting you WD because its RMA service is real good, you can go for Segate and get 2 TB in the stated price but their ASS is not that good and I have heard about many complaints and several are in this forum as well.


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Oct 20, 2013)

Should I go for this one?
WD Elements 3.5 inch 2 TB External Hard Disk - WD: Flipkart.com


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

gautam_dey66 said:


> Should I go for this one?
> WD Elements 3.5 inch 2 TB External Hard Disk - WD: Flipkart.com



It has only USB 2.0 connectivity.
take this one Instead
WD My Book Essential 3.5 inch 2 TB External Hard Disk


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Oct 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> take this one Instead
> WD My Book Essential 3.5 inch 2 TB External Hard Disk



Will do that if possible... Thanx for your time. Do you know about RMA of WD in Assam?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

gautam_dey66 said:


> Will do that if possible... Thanx for your time. Do you know about RMA of WD in Assam?



They will pick up the product and deliver it back to you. Doesn't matter where you live.


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Oct 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> They will pick up the product and deliver it back to you. Doesn't matter where you live.



Do I have to send it via courier to them?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

gautam_dey66 said:


> Do I have to send it via courier to them?



They usually pick up themselves, if not just go to FedEx Office and drop the HDD, they won't charge you for Courier. They have arrangement for WD customers.


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Oct 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> They usually pick up themselves, if not just go to FedEx Office and drop the HDD, they won't charge you for Courier. They have arrangement for WD customers.



Thanx Bro for clearing doubts.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2013)

gautam_dey66 said:


> Thanx Bro for clearing doubts.



You are welcome.


----------

